# Check these out.



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

I got this as a email for the new stuff that Hornady has came out with. I wonder how well they work? If any one has tried these let me know how they did.

http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=770


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Those look awesome! I have always been a fan of powerbelts but will try these and switch if I like em. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

I love Hornady, I will probably have to try some out.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

I love my Hornady's SST 300gr but Im gonna buy some for some of my own testn.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re:Can Hornady be sued for patten infringement?*

http://www.hornady.com/story.php?s=770

Minie Ball

"In 1848, however, French army Captain Claude F. Minie created a smaller, hollow-based bullet that could far more quickly and easily be rammed into the bore, expanding when the weapon was fired to catch in the rifling and be shot spinning out of the barrel. That spin made the mini ball, like other, more expensive and unwieldy rifle bullets, a highly precise and far traveling projectile. They could reach a half-mile or more, and an average soldier could easily hit a target 250 yards away."

http://www.civilwarhome.com/weapons.htm

I find it amazing that with a flashy marketing scheme out there, someone could reinvent the wheel and sell it to urban cavemen....... of 2008.

In 1742 rifled barrels where first used in Britain, but took almost one hundred years before the practice was incorporated into production rifles in the United States.

The question I ask is should we be required to hunt with smooth bore muskets in order to establish the mystique of "Primitive" in Utah's muzzle loader seasons?

Hornady reinvents the Minie ball and calls it the FPB.

Interesting!

Looking at their spec's a true diameter is never given on the FPB.

Been casting and shooting pure lead .58 caliber minie balls out of the old smoke pole for years, and yes they are very effective.

Bigbr


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

It's actually more than just a mini ball. Copper plated and flex tip. It's a lot better than the mini ball. In it's day the mini ball was the way to go for farther more accurate shots. Now the pointed tip is the way to go. GMO.


----------



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

Ya, I am not sure how you could even compare this to the mini ball. Its not even a ball. Also I am kind of a fended by the remark of selling the wheel to a 2008 cave man, I guess that is what you are comparing me to.:lol: :roll:


----------



## smokepoler (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone have an update as to when these will be on the shelves? I am looking forward to giving these a try, I shoot the Barnes TMZ and they can be a pain to load after 1 or 2 shots.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

So, can you shoot these out of a percusion traditional Hawken with a 1:48 twist, or are these made more for the more modern inlines?


----------



## smokepoler (May 7, 2008)

Went and talked to the guys at the Sportmens HQ store and they told me that they did not know anything about these. He did let me know that he was going to ask the Hornandy rep as to when they'll be available.


----------



## sanpeteboy (Dec 26, 2007)

you can buy these on line http://www.grafs.com then type fpb in the search only 13.79 for a box of 15.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Any one found these locally yet? I snoozed too long and didn't get an archery tag this year so I'm going to try getting a kill with the muzzleloader. 
Anyone shot them yet? How did they do?


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Found'em AT WALMART!! in LOGAN!!! *()* *()* $19 for 15 bullets


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

muzzlehutn said:


> Found'em AT WALMART!! in LOGAN!!! *()* *()* $19 for 15 bullets


Nice! Have you shot them yet? What do you think?


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

my smokepole dosent like them....... 350 gr hornady FBP but it likes its twin ...low drag sabots 300gr SST and so does my pocket book $12 for 25 with these (same load ,same gun) 5 shots 1.5 inch group at 50 yards (lead sled) 


FPB
I was shoot'n 100gr 777 (pellets) at 50 yards 4 shots 2.5 inches ( with leadsled)

both clean'd after every shot


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

Anybody else tried them out yet?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Found them at Cabelas. No one knows much about them there.


----------

